

Firefox Version Number Degraded To “Implementation Detail” - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7622/products/firefox-version-number-degraded-to-implementation-detail

======
voidr
I as a web developer really like this, users shouldn't be required to do all
these chores of upgrading every simple app, especially web browsers, though to
be reasonable they should get an opt out option, in case they want to do it
manually.

